# Anyone riding a Ridley Supercross



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone out their riding a Ridley Supercross or knows someone who has 1.

I am interested in getting 1. I have a Voodoo Limba made of Scandium. It is a awesome frame but going on its 4th season. Thinking about getting another 1 but interested in as well in getting a different brand frame. Only interested in something made of Scandium.

Brian


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I owned a Ridely for about an hour and the size was too short for me, so I ditched it. Those things are really, really tall bikes, be careful of the geometry when you pick your frame, I think a size similar to your road bike is the way to go. You can really see the whole course from way up there...

It is a nice bike, I was a little suprised at the crummy build quality for such an expensive bike, the stupid seat tube wasn't even bored out to the correct size, the welds were messy and the paint was crap.


----------



## James A (May 10, 2002)

I owned a Ridley Cross Wind for about 30 days. I agree with the tall stature of the bike. I bought it in late winter for this year and ended up doing something different in terms of teams and ride something different now.

Anyway, I agree with JRoden. I was not really impressed with the build quality. I had a hard time looking at it and not thinking "Supergo Scattalante". It was a nice bike, but I do not think it was worth the $$$.

Can I recommend a Fort (www.Fortframes.com)? The Cross Max frame and fork can be had for $700 or $750 and in my opinion, they are a nicer frame than the Ridley was. 

BTW - I have a teammate who currently races a Ridley Crosswind and he loves the way it rides. I thought it was important to mention that in this posting.


----------



## saludaranger (Nov 24, 2004)

*I love mine...*

Lots of people seem to not like the sizing and bottom bracket height on the ridley but I love it. I have a crosswind and a new supercross this year. I like the high bottom bracket, I can pedal through any corner and camber without ever hitting a pedal. I like the way the bikes handle. My supercross built up very light. i got mine from cyclocrossworld they have them on sale. I ride a 56cm top tube on my road bike, I went with the 54cm ridley with a 54.5cm top tube and it works great. The 56cm size would have been too big. You do have to jump a bit higher to remount but I don't really notice it. I have used bianchi, kona, and ridley for cross. I like the ridley best.


----------



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

saludaranger said:


> Lots of people seem to not like the sizing and bottom bracket height on the ridley but I love it. I have a crosswind and a new supercross this year. I like the high bottom bracket, I can pedal through any corner and camber without ever hitting a pedal. I like the way the bikes handle. My supercross built up very light. i got mine from cyclocrossworld they have them on sale. I ride a 56cm top tube on my road bike, I went with the 54cm ridley with a 54.5cm top tube and it works great. The 56cm size would have been too big. You do have to jump a bit higher to remount but I don't really notice it. I have used bianchi, kona, and ridley for cross. I like the ridley best.


Cool, thankyou and to all that have posted so far.


----------



## John3 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Alan A-Matrix*

You should look into the Alan A-Matrix...it's not Scandium, but hydroformed aluminum. The Alan has a full carbon rear end with a monobox connection to the bottom bracket. The frames are stiff, but resilient and the geometry is the best I have ever ridden.




brianconant said:


> Anyone out their riding a Ridley Supercross or knows someone who has 1.
> 
> I am interested in getting 1. I have a Voodoo Limba made of Scandium. It is a awesome frame but going on its 4th season. Thinking about getting another 1 but interested in as well in getting a different brand frame. Only interested in something made of Scandium.
> 
> Brian


----------



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

John3 said:


> You should look into the Alan A-Matrix...it's not Scandium, but hydroformed aluminum. The Alan has a full carbon rear end with a monobox connection to the bottom bracket. The frames are stiff, but resilient and the geometry is the best I have ever ridden.


John,

thanks. The Alan's are nice. Euromedia (US distributor for Alan) were actually interested in my riding for the Alan Factory Team. I am just not interested in buying more team clothing just for the Cross session. 

The pic you attached is actually the nicest pic I have seen of an Alan. The pics I have seen on Alan's and Euromedia's site do not do the A-Matrix justice.

I might check in it.

Brian


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*CK out the X-40 too!*

Brian, they have team "packages" that include jeresey, shorts, the works. It's a great deal and the geometry is awesome. Here's my X-40 for 05 and A-Matrix from 04. The guys are great and they REALLY support the sport of cyclocross.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 16, 2005)

What's the fork like on your Alans? Stiff enough? Have you ridden the AlphaQ or Wound Up as a point of comparison? Alan's have great geometry.


----------



## heenan (Oct 22, 2004)

*Part Scandium*

I have a 2006 Crosswind which has a Scandium downtube. Yep they run big, but they are designed for Euro style cross - deep mud - and you have to size accordingly. I actually went down two sizes but ended up with the same cockpit combination as my road bike. I raced a Felt last year and this bike blows that away. It rides very nice - handles great and does not beat you up in the bumpy stuff. I don't remeber the last time I hit myself on the toptube on a cross bike, so personally I think the height arguement a little weak. As far as look everyone is going to have an opinion, but I have to disagree with the "Supergo" comparison those bikes are total crap. This bike gets more postive comments at the races then most other bikes at the starting line. As far as quality - I had to chase and face the bottom bracket, but the only aluminum frames I haven't NEEDED to are Orbeas, and the wet paint builds up a little on the rear dropouts but no big deal after the first time the wheel goes in. 

The Supercross looked great at Interbike, kind of made me wish I had shelled out the extra cash  If you are looking for Scandium I would go for it.


----------



## DRLski (Apr 26, 2003)

Is the Alan Factory Team for Elite riders only? How does one go about joining?


----------



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

DRLski said:


> Is the Alan Factory Team for Elite riders only? How does one go about joining?


No, you do not have to be an elite rider. I have checked out the site.

http://www.euromediagroup.us/index.php 

# is 866.623.3073

though the site pretty much sucks right now. The Alan frames link gets you nothing.


----------



## bigpun (Apr 15, 2005)

*I ride a Supercross*

I thought I would chime in on this, because it is something I have given a lot of thought. I race and train on a Supercross. At first I was a little leary of the height of the bike, especially the stand over, not that I have racked myself on the toptube of a cross bike, but it is still a little disconcerting. My conclusion is that the bike is truelly in it's element fast, power type courses, and leaves a little to be desired in slower, more technical type courses. It just doesn't feel as quick as some of my previous bikes. However its ability on on faster courses absolutely makes up any shortcomings in the technical stuff. I feel like I can maintain my speed through corners and over rough stuff better then ever. It still hasn't help me over barriers yet, but I figure that must be the tires fault.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I hope you whopped that guy on the MTB. Is that a timing chip on your ankle, if so, wow.


----------



## bigpun (Apr 15, 2005)

jroden said:


> I hope you whopped that guy on the MTB. Is that a timing chip on your ankle, if so, wow.



He actually pulled away from me about a couple of laps later. I think he ended up fifth in the A's; tough guy. 

Our local series in Michigan has been using timing chips this year. They post lap times for all their races. You can actually see where saying: "This sucks" and then where you were saying "I need to pick it up or these guys are going to catch me." It's fun to look at.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

*Alan bikes*



GonaSovereign said:


> What's the fork like on your Alans? Stiff enough? Have you ridden the AlphaQ or Wound Up as a point of comparison? Alan's have great geometry.


I raced on the elite team last year. I can't recommend dealing with Euromedia, but that is mainly due to my own personal relationships with them. As a regular consumer, maybe your experience would be different. I can comment on the bikes though. I had three different bikes which I've since sold: Ultral similar to silver/blue above, as well as an A-Matrix w/ carbon rear. The forks ride well, but don't compare to the AlphaQ. There were some issues w/ my other team riders where the brakes wouldn't open up wide enough to remove front wheel, due to diameter of fork blades (big).
All three of the frames I rode had issues w/ clearance around the right chainstay where the chainring is close. There was no way I could use a regular double width shimano bb 109mm w/o getting major chainsuck. I tried a triple 118mm and the chainline was terrible. I ended up using an XTR 112.5mm w/ an extra spacer on the drive side just so I wouldn't get chainsuck. They really needed to address that issue. Of the three frames, none had identical geometry, in fact one had almost 1" longer chainstays. The paint is cheap and fractures/chips very easy. Both forks had the clear coat fracturing at the joint between the aluminum crown and the carbon lower tubes. They said this was cosmetic only. My first bike came w/ terribly cut bb threads, the two sides weren't even square to each other, and the outermost 1/2 inch of threads were mangled. My local mechanic had to re-tap them just to make it temporarily salvageable, and they were upset and unprofessional w/ me regarding warrantying it. 

The new hydroform frames w/ carbon monobox stays might be better, clearance wise, but I don't know. Haven't ridden them. Also, I think their new bikes for the team riders are using IRD forks.

My suggestion is, if you are willing to pay for a sweet frame, to go with the new Specialized S-Works. The fork is absolutely amazing, and they have dialed in the clearance around tires and chainrings perfectly. The only downside in my book is the downtube cable routing for the deraillers and the fact that the red paint on the top tube is already rubbing off after two races, but otherwise, the best frame I've ridden in 10 years of racing CX. Super light, strong, and the tube profiles are specially designed for shouldering comfort.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kuna (Oct 14, 2002)

*Alan*

My teamate had and Alan and there was not much clearance on the chainstays, but other then that they liked the ride. I did see an Alan Carbon frame break. I was racing at the USGP #2 in Tacoma this year in the Cat. B Men and guy wiped out on a turn that was a transistion from pavement to dirt and had a sharp 3 foot long slope, he hit the deck slid a few feet, guy behind crashed as well. The frame broke clean on downtube just a few inches before it connect to the headtube. This made me wonder about the use of carbon in cross frames, but there are carbon MTB's so can't be too bad - right?


----------



## Reneec (Jan 2, 2003)

*Alan team*

I think Euromedia is just finishing up a website redo so not everything is in sync. However, you can get info on the bikes at www.alan-bikeframes.com

I'm riding the X33 and I love it. It corners so well, it handles the bumpy courses really well (and the WCA race sponsored by the UWW team was crazy bumpy) and it really accelerates. People tell me that the bikes had some design changes for this year although I can't really tell you all the details as I didn't end up racing last season so I never got a bike last year.

If you are interested in the team let me know as I think you might be from my area (southern Wisconsin/Illinois). And for others out there, no you don't need to be an elite rider. The team has a number of elite riders but there are lots of team members racing Cs, Bs, Jrs, Masters, whatever.

Renee




brianconant said:


> No, you do not have to be an elite rider. I have checked out the site.
> 
> http://www.euromediagroup.us/index.php
> 
> ...


----------



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

Kuna said:


> My teamate had and Alan and there was not much clearance on the chainstays, but other then that they liked the ride. I did see an Alan Carbon frame break. I was racing at the USGP #2 in Tacoma this year in the Cat. B Men and guy wiped out on a turn that was a transistion from pavement to dirt and had a sharp 3 foot long slope, he hit the deck slid a few feet, guy behind crashed as well. The frame broke clean on downtube just a few inches before it connect to the headtube. This made me wonder about the use of carbon in cross frames, but there are carbon MTB's so can't be too bad - right?


this is off the topic, but anyone doing Nationals this year. I am doing the 35+ race and 35+ (i am 37) B race. I will be on the front row for both. They are lining up by pre-registration. I am the 4th and 12th registered. 

Brian


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

Kuna said:


> My teamate had and Alan and there was not much clearance on the chainstays, but other then that they liked the ride. I did see an Alan Carbon frame break. I was racing at the USGP #2 in Tacoma this year in the Cat. B Men and guy wiped out on a turn that was a transistion from pavement to dirt and had a sharp 3 foot long slope, he hit the deck slid a few feet, guy behind crashed as well. The frame broke clean on downtube just a few inches before it connect to the headtube. This made me wonder about the use of carbon in cross frames, but there are carbon MTB's so can't be too bad - right?


I was in that race and know of the spot on the course, but didn't see a wreck there. I was quite pleased the group made it through there on the first lap without an incident. it must have happened on a different lap unless the was a wreck behind me. I didn't hear one. While waiting for my race to start I saw several riders stack it there. It wasn't a difficult part of the course, just a bit narrow.


----------



## Kuna (Oct 14, 2002)

kajukembo said:


> I was in that race and know of the spot on the course, but didn't see a wreck there. I was quite pleased the group made it through there on the first lap without an incident. it must have happened on a different lap unless the was a wreck behind me. I didn't hear one. While waiting for my race to start I saw several riders stack it there. It wasn't a difficult part of the course, just a bit narrow.



I believe it was the second or third lap that it happenend. I was right behind them and almost ran them both over. Not difficult like you said, but he was movin and the took the corner way too sharp. Cool course, pretty fast, except the run up-followed by the rollers.


----------



## DuGast (Aug 11, 2005)

heenan said:


> ...but they are designed for Euro style cross - deep mud - and you have to size accordingly.


Rubbish. Mud is Mud and CX is CX.


----------



## CDB (Oct 20, 2005)

Mosovich said:


> Brian, they have team "packages" that include jeresey, shorts, the works. It's a great deal and the geometry is awesome. Here's my X-40 for 05 and A-Matrix from 04. The guys are great and they REALLY support the sport of cyclocross.


Those carbon x-40's look nice when new, but as soon as they get a little wear from mud, they start to look like crap. The clear coat seems to disappear very quickly, leaving you w/ an expensive carbon bike that is half glossy, half scuffed matte carbon.


----------



## Mosovich (Feb 3, 2004)

*Alan*

The forks are okay, chatter a bit. I got and IRD fork and love it. As far as website goes ck out: www.alan-usa.com There you will find the team site.


----------



## robert (Dec 8, 2004)

*experience with ridley X-Night*

Thought I'd chime in....I have a Ridley X-Night, and I agree with the comments about it being really tall. Like one of the other commenters, I also agree with the poor quality construction. I have had the X-Night for a year, and have gone thru a couple of seatposts and several seatpost collars - the seatpost keeps sliding down the seat tube. I finally sent the frame back to cyclocrossworld.com, where Stu Thorne is putting on a huge seatpost collar....I hope this works.
I actually prefer riding my other CX bike, an Empella Bonfire SL.


----------



## Fluffy (Jul 8, 2002)

I have a Ridley Crossbow. Because I wanted some standover height, I took a smaller frame. This turned out to be a mistake, since my toes sometimes hit the front tubular in turns. I should have taken the bigger size. Or the top tube should be 1cm longer...


----------



## brianconant (Mar 24, 2005)

*Colnago*

To everyone, I ended up getting a 2006 Colnago Scandium Cross frameset. I got a deal that I couldnt pass up.

It is really nice.


----------

